# 3 year old Female who WHINES NON-STOP!!!



## Chloesmomrocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Our beautiful 3 year old V Penny (I know, original name) is a great dog. She is great with our kids and loves being a part of our family. Only problem: in the last year or so she has started whining ALL DAY LONG. If she's inside she whines to go out. If she's let out, she whines to come right back in. She whines for attention, to be pet, and sometimes for no reason at all. She sleeps on a bed in our guest room (I'm pregnant and there just isn't room for her in the bed) and whines throughout the night to be let out. Sometimes we let her sleep in our daughters room and she will start whining at 3 or 4am to be let out to come in bed with my husband and I. We don't do that often because it has caused my kids to wake up in the middle of the night which is never a good thing. Basically, I feel like I have lost control of the situation and she is now calling the shots. She will approach me and put her head under my hand as if to say "Oh yes, you WILL pet me know." It's gotten so out of hand that I am starting to resent her, and am having a hard time seeing the wonderful dog I know she can be. 

If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears. Thanks for reading!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there!

My response is assuming that your dog has no known medical issues that's causing her to whine. I've been reading a little bit about this to break my V of whining for attention when I have a guest over. You probably know this, but our dogs perpetuate behaviors that are rewarding, so above when you mention that she whines to go out and whines to come back in, you'll have to examine the circumstances surrounding the whining and the things that trigger it and the responses that are given after the whining. You want whining to be extinguished because it's no longer rewarding. It's going to take a little time, but you have to show her that her whining will have no reward while teaching her to do what you want. Try to reward her for her good behaviors simultaneously. For instance if she's lying there quietly, go give her a pet or a scratch. If she whines, paws you for attention, etc, ask her to lie down (assuming she's been taught). If she hasn't been taught to sit, lie down, etc, it would be a worthwhile investment! When she does what you want, then she gets rewarded for it. If she doesn't, she either gets no attention, or you can leave the room immediately so that her actions have a consequence. Whatever you do, don't reinforce the whining by giving her what she wants "just so she'll be quiet." You'll have to pay for it eventually! Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Chloesmomrocks. Whining gets her what she wants, so she whines. She has gotten to be the queen of the house for three years and she is not going to want to give it up easily. I would buy her two large dog pillows. One for the living room and one for your bedroom. Then I would teach her a name for each one. Work on sending her to the pillow to lay down on command. I think she would whine less at night if she could be in the same room with you without being on your bed.
She also sounds like she is bored. In our hectic lives we sometimes forget how much exercise and stimulation these dogs need to be well adjusted and happy.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach her the queit command.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate to be all Chinese spiritual on you. But the answer to your question, lays in your original post. Your own words show that you are allowing this behaviour. You have slowly let go of the disciplines and are now suffering from it. Just go back to the basic training you originally did to have such a lovely Penny. She will be a more happy and contented dog once you re-establish the rules again. You've done it with her before, you can do it again. It's you that caused it, so now you have to fix it. 

She gets nothing till the whining stops for a start. Even if you need to correct her for it. Lock her away when she does it. Don't pat her when she nudges you. Make her do something polite and then pat her. Re teach her all the basics you so obviously had and she will be the Penny you fell in love with again. But, it's your effort and time that is required to fix it.


----------



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

I need this advice myself. Thank you for the post and the replies.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't feel bad, even the most dedicated sometimes loosen the reins for a period....... Usually till something gets damaged :-[ :-[


----------

